# Schengen Visa Spain



## Tallpaul40 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I am a British citizen and my wife has a UK spouse visa and we live in the UK. We were thinking of applying for a Schengen visa to visit Spain for a holiday. Has anyone done this before? What docs are needed and is the process straight forward?

Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My wife has a British passport now so my information is old but it wss a simply formality and free to get the visa. At the time it did require a day trip to the embsssy in London but you may be able to do it by post now.


----------

